# EOS 6D Mark II, EOS Rebel SL2 Show Up For Certification Again



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2017)

```
<a href="http://www.nokishita-camera.com/2017/03/2017327.html">Nokishita</a> uncovered some more Canon gear that has been submitted to certification agencies and it looks like the two expected DSLRs, the EOS Rebel SL2 and EOS 6D Mark II are almost ready to go. Canon appears to have also registered the EF-S 35mm f/2.8 macro IS STM.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>DS126631 (EOS 6D Mark II)</strong>
<ul>
<li>Digital single-lens reflex camera</li>
<li>SKU: 1897C003AA, 1897C010AA, 1897C015AA, 1897C022AA</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
<li>Made in Japan (Oita)</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>DS126671 (EOS Rebel SL2)</strong>
<ul>
<li>Digital single-lens reflex camera</li>
<li>SKU: 2250C001AA, 2250C002AA, 2250C011AA, 2253C001AA, 2256C001AA</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
<li>Made in Taiwan</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Interchangeable Lens (EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM)</strong>
<ul>
<li>SKU: 2220C005AA</li>
<li>Made in Malaysia</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ZachOly (Mar 26, 2017)

When this has happened in the past, how long until an announcement?


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 26, 2017)

Those same model numbers have been mentioned since December.


----------



## LesC (Mar 26, 2017)

Good news; my two favourite dslrs


----------



## magarity (Mar 26, 2017)

Why are there multiple SKU for the same camera? Is it because of factory kit combinations? Or different colors?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 26, 2017)

magarity said:


> Why are there multiple SKU for the same camera? Is it because of factory kit combinations? Or different colors?


maybe models for different markets and/or models with suffix N or W for non wifi and with wifi.

regards
Frank


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 26, 2017)

"Almost ready to go"


Wonder what time frame that means....


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 26, 2017)

magarity said:


> Why are there multiple SKU for the same camera? Is it because of factory kit combinations? Or different colors?



Usually for different regions. Ie a different SKU is needed for a box with a US power adaptor to one with a UK or EU adaptor. Or of course with or without lens kit.


----------



## Talys (Mar 26, 2017)

More certifications! At least we know it has Bluetooth now 

They're being certified at the same time as 35 M. So release info on them at the same time, dammit!!


----------



## hubie (Mar 26, 2017)

So the last hope for mirrorless is out the window for now. May be next year.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 26, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> "Almost ready to go"
> 
> Wonder what time frame that means....



The site where I work still has some "temporary" shelters that were put up in 1940...... we could be waiting for a while


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 26, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > "Almost ready to go"
> ...



Ha. I know you're being wise, but I hope they wouldn't do all these certifications unless the product is winding down to completion. ;D


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 26, 2017)

magarity said:


> Why are there multiple SKU for the same camera? Is it because of factory kit combinations? Or different colors?


Typically 6d is Item. SKU is Item at location. Same item with different locations.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 26, 2017)

hubie said:


> So the last hope for mirrorless is out the window for now. May be next year.



M5 and M6 both released in the last year. If you are expecting something else, you have a long wait ahead of you.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 26, 2017)

hubie said:


> So the last hope for mirrorless is out the window for now. May be next year.



yeah because March is so far into the year... :


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 26, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > CanonCams said:
> ...


My suspicion is that now that they have the certification/registration numbers, the final parts of the documentation and packaging are being printed and that very soon the cameras will be leaving the factory.... given shipping times to get them around the world, my bet is a release date in about 2 months....


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 27, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



probably right, but for the wrong reasons?

those numbers were certified back in december 2016.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 27, 2017)

unfocused said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > So the last hope for mirrorless is out the window for now. May be next year.
> ...



Exactly, there are plenty of mirrorless options out there from Canon and many others.


----------



## Talys (Mar 27, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > hubie said:
> ...



In fairness, if you want full frame, not really. Does anyone other than Sony make a FF mirrorless? Not that I have any interest in one.


----------



## brianftpc (Mar 27, 2017)

If the 6D mk2 is not released in April or May then it absolutely must have 4k at 30 fps


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 27, 2017)

Photorex said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there multiple SKU for the same camera? Is it because of factory kit combinations? Or different colors?
> ...


Except for Canon's 430EX-III, I am yet to find non radio product(N series of SLRs and non RT 600ex) made available for sale. In India you can get non RT 430EX III for quite a bit of savings.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 27, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > magarity said:
> ...



this wifi capability (which I meant) isn't the one for the radio transmitting to flashes but the WLAN capability to have the DSLR controlled via smarthones or tablets. That is not the same.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 27, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Photorex said:
> ...


let me make it clear, when Canon released 70D and 600EX they according to manuals they both had two separate versions one with Radio module built in(wifi in case of 70D and RT flash capability in case of 600 EX) and one without any radio module built in. I never saw the non radio version of 600ex-rt for sale, I was interested in picking it up for night wildlife shoots. I dont really need radio triggering capability as I have pocket wizards lying around. In case of 430EX-III, like 600ex it also has two different version for sale. Luckily this time around Canon is actually selling both those units in India, sure it was pain in rear side to procure the non-RT version but for me it was worth the savings. Take a look at this page from Canon India's website:
http://www.canon.co.in/personal/products/interchangeable-lens-camera/eos-accessories?languageCode=EN#type=speedlite


----------



## once2work (Mar 28, 2017)

2,800mp CMOS
45 point all cross point
Dual Pixel AF CMOS
DIGIC 7
Wi-Fi & NFC
GPS
Touch LCD
6fps
100% view finder
support HDR Movie & Time Lapse Movie


----------



## traveller (Mar 28, 2017)

once2work said:


> 2,800mp CMOS
> 45 point all cross point
> Dual Pixel AF CMOS
> DIGIC 7
> ...



Aside from the "2,800mp" -for which I assume you meant _28_MP (unless I've misread your sarcasm), I've seen this spec floating around in a number of places. I think that this is too much to hope for, as it's far too close to the 5D Mk4. Unless of course you would be happy to pay 90% of the 5D Mk4's $3,500 price tag for a 6D Mk2 with 90% of its specifications, say $3,150? (plus "newness" premium  )


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 28, 2017)

traveller said:


> once2work said:
> 
> 
> > 2,800mp CMOS
> ...



less fps
less build quality
viewfinder will have less magnification
probably less video options
probably not all the fancy new features, DPRAW, DLO in camera, etc.
far far less AF and no iTR. (the 5D IV has the latest 1 series gen with a separate DIGIC AF/AE iTR processor)

the 7D to the 80D doesn't have much in the way of 10,000 foot spec changes, but the body cost difference was around 40% different.


the 7D to the 80D would be a good comparison to see where canon is going with it.


the 6D was 2300 at announcement, so around 2100 to 2500 would be the target price I would imagine.

by the time it's released, the 5D's wont' be sitting at 3500 you'd think as well.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 28, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > once2work said:
> ...



What do you think the specs will be for the 6D based off that price range?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 28, 2017)

A senior Canon Rep said at The Photography Show they knew a large number of Canon users both pro and amateur were standing back from buying the 5D MKIV because of the price not the specification in the UK. At £ 3,600 its definitely a considered purchase so when the dealers who attend the show had cameras with rebates coming in at £ 2,849 they sold out of stock on day three of four and since then the price is back at £ 3,500 or £ 3,600 and on back-order. 

The 6D MKII need to significantly move from the 6D of present and is most likely to arrive at the current outgoing price of the 5D MKIII which is between £ 2,100 - £ 2,200 at its launch. Over time this will likely fall to £ 1,600 - £ 1,800 but higher than the current 6D. 
Anything less than 45AF points will have those moving up to FF not tied to Canon looking elsewhere, Ive said all along it needs to be a FF version of the 80D and maybe it should have a base version of 4K particularly if the 5D MKIV 4K is revised up with firmware. 
The 6D has sold well for Canon and is cemented in its line-up but expectations have grown so we wait and see, my guess on sale in May with late April announcement.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 28, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> A senior Canon Rep said at The Photography Show they knew a large number of Canon users both pro and amateur were standing back from buying the 5D MKIV because of the price not the specification in the UK. At £ 3,600 its definitely a considered purchase so when the dealers who attend the show had cameras with rebates coming in at £ 2,849 they sold out of stock on day three of four and since then the price is back at £ 3,500 or £ 3,600 and on back-order.
> 
> The 6D MKII need to significantly move from the 6D of present and is most likely to arrive at the current outgoing price of the 5D MKIII which is between £ 2,100 - £ 2,200 at its launch. Over time this will likely fall to £ 1,600 - £ 1,800 but higher than the current 6D.
> Anything less than 45AF points will have those moving up to FF not tied to Canon looking elsewhere, Ive said all along it needs to be a FF version of the 80D and maybe it should have a base version of 4K particularly if the 5D MKIV 4K is revised up with firmware.
> The 6D has sold well for Canon and is cemented in its line-up but expectations have grown so we wait and see, my guess on sale in May with late April announcement.



I think Canon has put themselves in a pickle.

If they copy the 80D's specs, then them selling the 5d MK IV for approximately $1000 more than the MK II (If the MK II's upper price limit is $2500) wouldn't make a lot of sense as there isn't a whole lot of justification for the $1000 extra. 

It becomes worse if the MK II is less than $2500. 

However, if they don't have good specs on the MK II, then people will feel less likely to get the Canon vs. other cameras that are more 'bang for your buck'. Slapping a few extra MPs, or cross focus points on it and charging $800 + over what the 6D has to offer has me scratching my head.


----------



## traveller (Mar 28, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > once2work said:
> ...



I still don't see $1000 worth of differences in your list and I don't think that the 5D Mk4 will see a substantial price drop in the next six months, except for exchange rate changes (i.e. probably some instant rebates in the US now the Fed has raised interest rates again, but nothing in the UK as Stirling is still weak post-Brexit referendum). 

That said, there is a lot of pressure from Nikon and the mirrorless crowd, so: 


I would expect the AF system would have to be 45 pt, as anything less would look silly considering even the 77D has this; I also think that Canon will be looking to correct the biggest perceived weakness of the 6D (like they did with the 5D Mk2 -> 5D Mk3 update). No doubt the coverage (vertical and horizontal) will be a lot less thank the 61pt system and there won't be the advanced tracking options. 

6 vs 7fps is a bit moot IMHO. They are both medium-fast: i.e. if you need more than 6fps, then you are probably looking for a lot more than 7. 

I guess that the viewfinder will be the same 97%, 0.71x unit from the 6D. 100% is nicer, but not $1000 nicer! 

I've never tested out the weather sealing of my 5D Mk3, if it rains heavily then I tend to use a cover. As the Canon warranty (like all camera manufacturers') excludes water damage and no currently produced interchangeable lens camera that I know of has an IP rating, I consider this a touch moot. YMMV. 

I think that Canon have long moved the 5D line out of serious contention as video tools (although maybe they're rethinking this with the rumoured firmware upgrade http://www.canonrumors.com/c-log-update-to-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-not-just-a-firmware-update/). 

I don't think that anyone give much of a toss about the 5D Mk4's DPRAW or DLO features. 

I guess that the 6D Mk2 would omit the separate AF point joystick 


Even with these points in mind, would I be prepared to spring an extra 1000 for the 5D Mk4 over this 6D Mk2 spec? Maybe it would be enough, especially given the haptic familiarity I have with the 5D line (even more so if I were to keep the 5D Mk3 as a second body). The fact that I am even thinking of a "downgrade" like this would probably worry Canon greatly.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 28, 2017)

traveller said:


> I still don't see $1000 worth of differences in your list...



It isn't about how much it costs to put a functionality into a camera but the perceived value. You only need to look at something like wine tasting and hifi to see how the law of diminishing returns kicks in for ever-smaller differences. 

Ask a wildlife photographer if, given all other functions being the same, if they would buy a 1Dx2 variant with 10fps instead of 16 fps costing £500 less. They will probably say no. £1,000 less? Maybe. But to a bird photographer the frame rate difference between 7D2 and 1Dx2 is often sufficient to get (or miss) the perfect wing position of a bird in flight or the precise moment a tackler hits a running back in full flight. 
Canon has probably got chapter and verse on perceived value of every one of its functions, and if (for example) people are stalling on a 5DIV because of its price, Canon may bump up the functionality of the 6D if they have a specific idea of the 5DIV target market. 

The 5DIV and the 7D2 use the same battery and both have the 150,000-pixel AF metering sensors yet the 5DIV hits focus far more assuredly than the 7D2. So a 45-point AF in the 6D2 that performs AF more like the 7D2 is automatically a lesser model. Compromise on a few more functions and there is your difference.


----------



## traveller (Mar 28, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't see $1000 worth of differences in your list...
> ...



True, which I guess makes the 5D series even more niche, i.e. you don't pay the extra over the 6D unless you're absolutely sure you need the extra functionality. This fits with the trend of all the camera makers to push the high-end further up market to counter falling demand, although I'm not sure whether the price of the 5D Mk4 seems steep because I'm in the UK and the value of GBP has dropped about 15% vs JPY over the last year (the same thing happened when the 5D Mk3 was announced -causation, or Murphy's Law?  ). 

I just wonder how much more the market can take with successive iterations, as the low end seems to be catching up quicker than the high end is innovating.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Apr 1, 2017)

Talys said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Only Sony has FF mirrorless camera's and I doubt that's going to change anytime soon. The problem with mirrorless FF is yes the camera's can be smaller but the lenses have to be the same size. Which is my big issue with Sony, you have this small oddly sharped camera and then you put a big heavy lens on it and unless you have the battery grip attached its not balanced well and feels awkward.


----------



## motorhead9999 (Apr 20, 2017)

So the sensor for the 6D is obviously quite different performance wise from the 7D or 5D series (i.e. better for night/astrophotography etc). If a refresh is announced, would the same sensor be kept, or would they move the sensor to more be in line with the 5D/7D?

(Question being asked by a technical noob here)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2017)

motorhead9999 said:


> So the sensor for the 6D is obviously quite different performance wise from the 7D or 5D series (i.e. better for night/astrophotography etc). If a refresh is announced, would the same sensor be kept, or would they move the sensor to more be in line with the 5D/7D?
> 
> (Question being asked by a technical noob here)




Expect a totally new sensor in a 6D MK II. There will be two major differences.

1. Dual Pixel Design
2. On Chip A-D converter

The number of pixels will likely jump a small amount, nothing to get excited about. Low light performance will be about the same, based on other dual pixel sensors, there may be a insignificant loss in low light.

It should be basically a FF 80D with some small upgrades in technology that have come about since the 80D. 4K video is a possibility.

I am expecting a nice camera. If the DPAF in live view has improved enough, it could be used as a FF mirrorless under limited conditions.


----------



## deadwrong (Apr 20, 2017)

Hopefully the 6Dii has some cool features, i am really looking forward to it. Sony coming on hard with its cameras......makes me wonder if they are releasing a obsolete camera.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 20, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It should be basically a FF 80D with some small upgrades in technology



If this proves true, I'll be working hard to rationalize that purchase.


----------



## -1 (Apr 21, 2017)

unfocused said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > So the last hope for mirrorless is out the window for now. May be next year.
> ...



The 80d, Ms and Rebels are aimed toward the general enthusiasts and JIT for the vacation season... The 6D2 are a tad more upscale but aimed at the same category of consumers, so it should be fair to say that Canon could very well aim for a Christmas launch. <=


----------



## CanonCams (Apr 21, 2017)

-1 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > hubie said:
> ...



I hope not...

I am going away this Fall and would like the camera for the trip.


----------



## madrussian (Apr 25, 2017)

In the mean time I am still waiting on the SL2 which was supposed to be announced in March, or so I thought. Or is this going to be a Christmas release?? Anyone hear anything? Did the Canon reps at NAB have anything to say?


----------



## -1 (Apr 25, 2017)

madrussian said:


> In the mean time I am still waiting on the SL2 which was supposed to be announced in March, or so I thought. Or is this going to be a Christmas release?? Anyone hear anything? Did the Canon reps at NAB have anything to say?



It's out already:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=leica+sl2&iax=1&ia=images&iaf=size%3Aimagesize-medium

Maybe Canon could be a tad more innovative with their "nameplates" PP


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 25, 2017)

-1 said:


> madrussian said:
> 
> 
> > In the mean time I am still waiting on the SL2 which was supposed to be announced in March, or so I thought. Or is this going to be a Christmas release?? Anyone hear anything? Did the Canon reps at NAB have anything to say?
> ...


I'm still waiting for the SX-60 to be replaced by the SX-70


----------



## Mikehit (May 2, 2017)

Curioser and curioser...

http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-not-coming-in-2017-maybe-never/


----------

